# green water



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

hi i did a water change and poured the water too quickly dow in to my substrate with a jobes plant spike in it and it sturred it up in to the water and now i have a green water mess i dont have a uv starilizer nor want to buy one is there any other way i can get rid of it ? also i read some where not to do water changes untill is gone as it will speed up the process faster is this true or should i just do water changes anyways?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

coryp said:


> hi i did a water change and poured the water too quickly dow in to my substrate with a jobes plant spike in it and it sturred it up in to the water and now i have a green water mess i dont have a uv starilizer nor want to buy one is there any other way i can get rid of it ? also i read some where not to do water changes untill is gone as it will speed up the process faster is this true or should i just do water changes anyways?


Do several large water changes over the course of a day (maybe tomorrow). That should help reduce the ferts that were released by stirring up the plant stick.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Do several large water changes over the course of a day (maybe tomorrow). That should help reduce the ferts that were released by stirring up the plant stick.


ok thx i read stuff on the net where guys let their tanks sit for like 8 weeks at least i know now how too quickly get green water for feeding fry bbs lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow pea soup! lol I hope you get it sorted out


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ughhh green water... man do I have experience with that stuff... UV is well worth it.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

yea buy im kinda broke right now cause of xmas and not many of my friends have tanks or uv starilizers so i cant borrow one either and out of all the tanks/ years ive beening dealing with fish this is the first major alge out break ive had so im not sure if its sensible or not . the olny alge that i have a problem with is hair alge well im not sure its short and green and furry and likes to cover my plants also black furry alge that covers my rocks and glass in little patches untill it covers the whole thing and is verry verry hard to get off once its there


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

**vary** lol


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I wish I had that right now, I'd start a daphnia culture.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

i would too but its winter and i cant find any companys that ship to canada or ship at a deacent rate


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, now that is a very green tank. I've had green water about 2 months ago, but not anywhere close to what you've got. How many spikes did you put in your tank?
I still haven't clear mine yet. It's been 7 weeks now. But it's just slightly green though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

there were 3 under my amazon sword plant which i pour water on because the leaves usually keep the water from stirring up the sand i olny got one out of the sand tho i place them 2 inches at thirds so its kinda hard too get all three at once ** have to find another place to pour watter maby in my filter**


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

what about a Ziatom filter?


----------

